# Question about a Morgan and halter



## Dartanion (Dec 8, 2008)

Hey everyone. I have never shown in halter with anything accept paints and QH's but I am trying talk a friend of mine into coming to a show with me next month. Her handsome boy is a morgan and we're not sure if we should put him in a bridle? an araby looking show halter? or a leather halter?? Then with one bridle we were not sure if maybe we should leave on the caveson(SP) or not? yeah I have no clue and then should we just square him up or park out? thnx everyone. We tried to look up some pictures but they were not helpful at all.


----------



## tempest (Jan 26, 2009)

With a Morgan, you can use a leather halter with a stud chain ONLY if you show him in western attire (you're dressed as western). You can't use an Arab halter, those only go on horses that are Arabs. You can use a bridle (any English bridle and English only, no western bridles, just western halters), but yes, you need the cavesson. If you show in a double bridle you will use the cavesson and only the curb bit, you don't need the snaffle.

If you have anymore questions just ask, I show Morgans.


----------



## tempest (Jan 26, 2009)

If your horse will park out, you have to park him out. If he won't set him up as square as you can.


----------



## firegurl979 (Oct 1, 2008)

hey im the friend.  Here's a pic of Jazz


----------



## shermanismybaby3006 (Oct 10, 2008)

I dont know anything about morgans and halter Im with you Dartanion I have only showed QH and Paints in halter, but I just wanted to say WOW he is a very gorgeous boy!!!! :shock:


----------



## morganshow11 (Dec 19, 2008)

I would do halter in that bridle that she has on in the pic


----------



## 1dog3cats17rodents (Dec 7, 2007)

wow, nice looking boy!


----------



## tempest (Jan 26, 2009)

I don't know if it's legal to show in that bridle. Do you show in that bridle regularly?


----------



## tempest (Jan 26, 2009)

he is pretty though. oh yeah and you would have to braid his forelock, mane, and tail. French braids, not hunter braids.


----------



## firegurl979 (Oct 1, 2008)

shermanismybaby3006 said:


> I dont know anything about morgans and halter Im with you Dartanion I have only showed QH and Paints in halter, but I just wanted to say WOW he is a very gorgeous boy!!!! :shock:


thank you!



morganshow11 said:


> I would do halter in that bridle that she has on in the pic


I dont know if its appropriate or not.. 



tempest said:


> I don't know if it's legal to show in that bridle. Do you show in that bridle regularly?


I've never halter shown.. so thats what im trying to figure out! lol. I have a black dressage one, and a brown crosby if that works better. 



tempest said:


> he is pretty though. oh yeah and you would have to braid his forelock, mane, and tail. French braids, not hunter braids.
> 
> Thanks! So he does have to be braided? Ive heard mixed advice about that? lol.


----------

